# Heartrate dropped, slow growth. UPDATE



## Mom2mmcjg

I've had 3 ultrasounds so far. 
1 @ 7 weeks which showed Gestational Sac & Yolk Sac, no fetal pole. 
1 @ 8 weeks which showed fetal pole measuring 6w+1, Heart rate of 109 bpm
1 @ 9 weeks where baby measured 6w +4, Heart rate of 90 bpm

I know the dropping heart rate and slow growth (3 days worth of growth in 7 days time) are not good signs. :nope:
But I'm fighting for my baby's life with everything I can. I'm blessed to have a great doctor who hasn't given up either, but there is so little information out there about how to raise baby's heart rate. Ephedra (Ma Huang) tea is the only thing I've found that's proven to increase fetal heart rate. 

So far I'm on 200mg progesterone injections 2x per week, 5000 IU HCG injections 2x per week, 81 mg aspirin per day, 1600 IU vitamin E per day, 10,000 IU Vitamin D3 per day, 4000 mg Calcium per day, 2000 mg Vitamin C per day, 2 grams Omega 3 (Krill Oil) per day, and of course prenatal vitamin. Anyone had a baby with low fetal heart rate that increased?

My two prior miscarriages were early, before 6 weeks, and we never saw a heartbeat. This one is so different. I have another U/S this Wednesday (Oct 19th), my doc expects us to get some definitive answers as to which way this pregnancy is going to go. Any and all prayers appreciated.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I wish I had some insight to add....but I don't.
I just want you to know you're in my thoughts, and you are an amazingly brave, strong woman to be going through all this. 
Whatever happens, your child will always know how hard you fought for him. And hopefully you'll be able to tell him all about it while you're holding him in your arms. <3

All the best to you.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks cupcake! I appreciate that. I'm so blessed to have a doctor and a family that is willing to fight for our baby's life instead of just let him/her die, like is so common. I'd rather fight and lose then never fight at all. With God, all things are possible.


----------



## Tisiphonie

My heart just hurts for you. I've been where you are...twice, and sadly not with a good outcome. But I have heard story after story of miracles and I will pray that one comes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks. Loss is so hard, waiting and praying is hard. But having hope and doing everything I can makes it a BIT easier. Part of me can't wait for tomorrow's ultrasound, part of me wants to put it off for a week.


----------



## 3boys

absolutely all things are possible with God hun! and i hope and pray that you get good news tomorrow, Im sorry i cant offer any positive storys as my story started out similar but ended badly, i hope its different for you hun. x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3boys, Thanks for your support. I haven't found any pregnancies that were in my situation and went full term. So God is definitely the only way this baby will live and be healthy. As you said, With God ALL things are possible.


----------



## 3boys

amen hun! let me know how you get on tomorrow. I will be praying for you. x x x


----------



## emnoahnjack

Just wanted to say your in my thoughts and I admire you. You really deserve this baby and hard work is always rewarded. Thinking of you x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you


----------



## filipenko32

I am keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs: :hugs: Have you been diagnosed with a specific blood clotting problem? If so could increasing the blood thinning drugs be an option now? Could you perhaps ask your doctor about doubling up on the aspirin?

In the sad case that you did miscarry - 
I know this might be hard to think about now but in the event that you did miscarry, and I really REALLY hope you don't, it might be worthwhile getting the tissue tested to see if anything was chromosomally wrong. Then you'll know for sure that this was just bad luck. I had this done last Thursday and I feel really glad I did as I am so desperate for answers. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers all day x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 - how are you getting on? I am worried about you! x x :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Had another U/S yesterday and saw my doc for the results (I really HATE that the techs won't say ANYTHING or even let you see the screen).
The results showed baby was measuring 7w+5, that's 8 days of growth in 7 days:thumbup:, way more than the week prior, but they couldn't find a heartbeat:cry:. Everything else looked fine, but based on the fact that the heartbeat is gone my doc is recommending a D&C :cry:so we can send baby off for testing.
He's a really great doctor and spent over 30 minutes talking to my husband and I about what he thinks went wrong and how we can correct it in the future. He wasn't pressuring me for a D&C at all and said we should go home and think about it before calling him back with a decision.
Not sure what I'm going to do. Hubby and I agreed that IF we opt for the D&C we'll request another U/S beforehand just to make sure all growth has stopped and there is no heartbeat. But he has left the decision up to me. Part of me wants to wait because my last D&C in 2001 was not a good experience.:nope:
But the thought of going through the pain and waiting of a natural miscarriage doesn't sound like a good option either. 
Perhaps I'm just in denial.:cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, and no, I haven't been diagnosed with a blood clotting issue. Doc says 3 months after the D&C he wants to do a bunch of hormone tests and blood tests to see if there is a clotting problem or hormone problem.


----------



## filipenko32

So so sorry Mom2 :cry: :hugs: I was really rooting for you. I think that it's definitely a good idea to check the heartbeat again even for your own peace of mind but it doesn't sound very hopeful I am really sad to say. 

I wonder if you could take the tablets if you don't want a d&c? I took them for my 2nd mc and i much prefered that than the d&c but I wanted the chromosomes tested. Have you ever had the chromosomes tested before? 

I hope you find peace soon and this is all over quickly for you one way or another x x x


----------



## 3boys

so sorry hun.


----------



## Carry22

Just been reading your story and wanted to say how sorry I am :cry: thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you. This time is so much harder than the others. With my other two losses my first symptom was bleeding, so I knew that my body may be miscarrying, it was still devastating, but my body did it I knew it was final. 
This time I'm not going off of any symptoms my body is showing, I'm going off tests and being told to make a decision off these tests. My body is still pregnant. Should I be doing something to change that?:shrug:

To make the decision that much more confusing I have a very close friend with an incredible testimony. She has 12 children. She had never had an ultrasound or bloodwork for any of her children, she and her husband view pregnancy as a natural process that is best left alone. They saw a midwife regularly and checked the heartbeat and did exams, but that's about it. When she was pregnant with #7 she went for her 12 week midwife appointment. The midwife couldn't find a heartbeat with the doppler so she convinced my friend to get an ultrasound done. What they found was a 9 week old baby with no heartbeat. She was told she would miscarry since the baby stopped growing and the HB stopped.:cry: Well, they decided to stand on the Word of God. They spoke to their baby, they prayed, and they believed God.[-o&lt; They got ultrasounds every week with no change. At 15 weeks they went in for another U/S and guess what they found?? A heartbeat! :cloud9:The baby was still measuring 9 weeks, but this time the heart was beating! At that point they stopped all testing again, the midwife continued to find a heartbeat via doppler for the rest of her pregnancy. My friend's daughter was born EXACTLY 6 weeks after her original due date! With no explanation she had just stopped growing for 6 weeks, then restarted!:happydance: She is the most beautiful girl I've ever seen! She looks totally different from all her brothers and sisters, I think it was all that extra time with God. :kiss:


----------



## filipenko32

I know just what you mean as I just went through this last week. It is truly truly awful and much better (if anything can be better) when your body shows signs of miscarrying as then you can start to believe it in some ways. Last week I was incredibly nauseus and sick during the day that I started miscarrying so it felt like I was still pregnant, it was very strange and it certainly doesn't make things easier. Do get another scan and nobody can force you to do anything it's completely your choice if you want to wait. It's a really tough time right now and I really hope you have lots of supporting caring family round you to help you through - and us B&B'ers of course! x x x :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

You poor dear, I am so sorry. I think if I were in your shoes I would wait to MC naturally. You never know, a miracle could happen. If nothing else maybe you would feel much better making a decision in about 2 weeks or so. I pray that God gives you some peace and listens to your prayers.


----------



## angelbabymum

I have been reading your story and just wanted to say how sorry I am and that I'm thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My husband and I were talking about it. I think we're going to wait a week then request another U/S. If I haven't started to miscarry yet, of course. 
We'll make our decision based on the next U/S. If there isn't any growth and still no HB I would feel much better about getting a D&C then I do now. Although miscarrying naturally may be what I end up doing because going in for surgery doesn't sound like something I want to do unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## 3boys

my first mc i had a d&c after alot of ultrasounds, but my 2nd i let it happen naturally. Both experiences went as well as can be expected. Do what you feel is right. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Mom2, how are you doing? I have been thinking about you today :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks. I'm having one of those "JUST LEAVE ME ALONE" kind of days. All my boys are home from school today, so I'm expected to be Mom. But I can't. I can't take the focus off baby long enough to put it on my other children. I hope they are able to deal with "Absent Mom" for a while.


----------



## filipenko32

I COMPLETELY understand that!! I have been an absent & very very depressed wife for the last year I think but luckily my husband still supports me. I still think it would be just as hard to deal with living children or perhaps harder in some ways because it's much harder to be 'left alone'!! I hope you find peace sooner rather than later. Here to listen x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

You have had such a hard year! You are very blessed to have such a supportive husband. My husband made me cry today, I asked him how he was doing. He said, "You know, no one ever thinks to ask about the dads. People just assume the dads are fine and the moms are hurting."
Obviously he is not fine. This is so hard on him. But he's still my rock, he's running the family while I cannot. I'm so blessed.
Thank God we both have our husbands to hang on to. Going through this alone would be unbearable I think.


----------



## 3boys

without my hubby i dont know how i would of gotten through my latest mc. He held our family together while i fell apart and helped me work through the pain and helped me to repent of the anger i felt towards God allowing it to happen. I dont think our hubbies get enough credit. I will be praying for you hun and of course you are allowed to be an absent mam for a while. x x x


----------

